# What's "peacock" pattern?



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

Here's my newest cutie. The registration papers say "combo peacock and chamoisee pattern". I've never heard of peacock before....
Can someone explain it to me, please?


----------



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

Here's another photo, this time in the sunshine:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Peacock in nigerians is a cross of the cou clair and buckskin patterns I do believe. I don't see chamoisee in that buckling though...I can see the cou clair pattern and buckskin also...but not chamoisee. What color are his sire and dam?

Take a look at this old thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto ... 1&start=15


----------



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

What a lot of good information in that older thread! 
AND
I was surprised to see references to Ram-Beau and his dam Lizzie! My little buck's grandsire is Tur-Beau, another of Lizzie's & Beau's offspring!! 

So he looks just like his great granny, Ceasar's Villa DN Lizzie. :lovey: 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: No problem.


----------

